
Expiring Developer Certificates Causing Some Mac Apps to Refuse to Launch - oneeyedpigeon
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/expiring-developer-certificates-causing-some-mac-apps-to-refuse-to-launch.2033527/
======
detaro
Woah, no timestamping for Mac app signatures?

